# Κέντημα και βελονιές



## plz (Feb 1, 2013)

ψαχνω μεταφραση σε ορισμενους τυπους ραφων κεντηματος 
Stem stitch, Split stitch, Chain stitch, Couching, satin stitch, feather stitch , fly stitch & bullion knots 
αν εχετε ιδεα, plz help


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες, Plz. Πρώτα απ' όλα οι δύο που ξέρω σίγουρα:



Stem stitch = ριζοβελονιά.


Chain stitch = βελονιά αλυσίδα.

Οι υπόλοιπες μού είναι όλες γνωστές εξ όψεως, επειδή η γιαγιά μου ήταν "δασκάλα" στο κέντημα, αλλά δεν μου έρχονται αμέσως στο μυαλό οι ονομασίες τους. 

 
split stitch
 
couching stitch

satin stitch


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Συνεχίζω:


Feather stitch


Fly stitch



bullion knots stitch


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Το bullion knots πρέπει να είναι η κομποβελονιά.
Η feather stitch είναι φυλλοβελονιά.
Fly stitch μάλλον ανοιχτή μαργαρίτα.
Satin stitch = σατέν βελονιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Έριξα μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/72474052/Greek-Embroidery-f

Στο Introduction διαβάζω couched embroidery = καβαλίκι, καρφωτό

Στις σελίδες 298-301 του βιβλίου υπάρχει γλωσσάρι που έχει κάποιες βελονιές.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Για το split stitch σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά κάτι χρυσοχέρες εδώ και το αναφέρουν στα αγγλικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Μήπως να το φτιάξουμε τότε; Ανοιχτή βελονιά (κρίνοντας από την εικόνα). Σχιστοβελονιά; (μεταφράζοντας το σπλιτ) 

Δεν ξέρω. Είμαι άσχετος, αλλά έχω άποψη... :lol:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάποιο όνομα έχει και στην Ελλάδα. Ας περιμένουμε λίγο, μπορεί να έχουμε καμιά χρυσοχέρα στο φόρουμ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Για το split stitch σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά κάτι χρυσοχέρες εδώ και το αναφέρουν στα αγγλικά.


Μα το λέει, κάτω από το βιντεάκι:



> Τελικά η ελληνική ονομασία για αυτή τη βελονιά ευρέθη τυχαία σε ένα παλιό κλασσικό περιοδικό κεντήματος. Και το όνομα αυτής: ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ ΠΙΣΩΒΕΛΟΝΙΑ!



Και χρυσοχέρης μπορεί να μην είμαι, αλλά ψάχνω και πιο κάτω... :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Α, δεν το πρόσεξα. 

Επίσης βρήκα αυτά εδώ τα μαθήματα που παραδίδονται σε κάποια σχολή:

Σταυροβελονιά, γκομπλέν, κοντραριστή σταυροβελονιά (σοσόνι), εφαρμογή σε σταμπωτό σχέδιο για κάδρο
Φεστόνι / κουμπότρυπα, κυκλικό φεστόνι, διακοσμητικό φεστόνι
Πισωβελονιά, αραιή διπλή πισωβελονιά
Αλυσίδα, στριφτή αλυσίδα, διπλή αλυσίδα
Ψαροκόκκαλο, γέμισμα με ψαροκόκκαλο, κλειστό ψαροκόκκαλο
Πεταχτή, ασύμμετρη πεταχτή, ριζοβελονιά, γέμισμα με ριζοβελονιά
Ανεβατό / πλακέ, φουσκωτό ανεβατό, βυζαντινή
Κρητική, χωνευτή και σκυριανή
Μεταξοβελονιά, κομποβελονιά, μονή κομποβελονιά
Πεταλούδα, δεντράκι, φτερό
Ροκοκό, διπλό ροκοκό, αλυσίδα ροκοκό
Μαργαρίτα, διπλή μαργαρίτα, παραλλαγή μαργαρίτας
Ζικ – ζακ, ψαθωτή, σταχωτή
Λογικά, οι διδάσκοντες/διδάσκουσες σ' αυτή τη σχολή, θα μπορούν να μας λύσουν όλες τις απορίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Μεταξοβελονιά είναι η satin stitch; (Εμένα όλες ίδιες μου φαίνονται...)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω, ας ρωτήσουμε τις καθηγήτριες της σχολής.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Ορίστε και η σωστή εικόνα από τον Δρανδάκη, με λεζάντα. 

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/3508/stitchesgreek.jpg

(Μεγέθυνση με Control +)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2013)

Η 24 (Απανωτή) μοιάζει με την fly stitch, αλλά είναι μόνο οπτικό το θέμα ή έχει σχέση και με τον τρόπο κατασκευής;


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι φεστόνι= blanket stitch


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

Το 18 που ο Δρανδάκης την ονομάζει "περαστή" είναι η couching stitch.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η 24 (Απανωτή) μοιάζει με την fly stitch, αλλά είναι μόνο οπτικό το θέμα ή έχει σχέση και με τον τρόπο κατασκευής;


Μόνο οπτικό, δεν είναι η ίδια βελονιά.


----------



## plz (Feb 1, 2013)

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια και κυριως την Αλεξανδρα!
ειμαι υποχρεη


----------



## plz (Feb 1, 2013)

ανοιχτη μαργαριτα ειναι αλλη βελονια, στα αγγλικα λεγεται lazy daisy και μοιαζει με μαργαριτα


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Αν θέλεις να μας ευχαριστήσεις και έμπρακτα, βάζε στο εξής και τόνους και στίξη στα γραπτά σου, σε παρακαλώ. Είμαστε, βλέπεις, προσεκτικοί και στην παραμικρή βελονιά και μας αρέσει να κεντάμε απ' όλα τα σχέδια, με όλες τις κλωστές που διαθέτουμε. 

Και καλώς όρισες. :)


----------



## plz (Feb 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> Αν θέλεις να μας ευχαριστήσεις και έμπρακτα, βάζε στο εξής και τόνους και στίξη στα γραπτά σου, σε παρακαλώ.
> 
> Και καλώς όρισες. :)



συγνώμη, αλλά εχω ενα θεματάκι με τους τόνους


----------

